# Web Development > ASP.NET Server-side Scripting Languages in ASP.NET?

## Srikanth

Which languages can be used to write Server-side scripts in ASP.NET?

----------


## psuresh1982

Using VB.Net or C#.Net.........

------------------
suresh

----------


## hari.nattuva

If u wnat u can use javascript also.

----------


## WAQAR_BHATTI

u can use VB.Net, C# and J#, Javascript could'nt used for server side programming. only 3 above mentioned languages are supported by ASP server side programming. javascript used for client side programming
HAVE A NICE DAY

----------


## peeyush_jain

Dear friend ,If you want only the answer then its " You can use VB.net , C#.net , Javascript etc" However i would like to know the scenario in which case , and what the requirement then i can able to say use X language.

----------

